# Problem mit zugriff auf S7 Projekt



## Guido1976 (17 Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Problem mit einem S7 Projekt. Und zwar hab ich die gezippte Projektdatei. Diese dearchiviere ich im Simatic Manager. Will ich einen Baustein öffne bekomme ich immer die Meldung "Auf die Daten kann nur lesend zugegriffen werden". Der Projektordner ist aber keineswegs schreibgeschützt oder so. Ich kann aber dadurch keine Änderungen im Projekt vornehmen. Kennt jemand dieses Problem und wie kann ich es ggf. beheben.

Simatic Manager V5.3

 Vielen Dank


----------



## vierlagig (17 Oktober 2007)

hast du bei den Objekteigenschaften der Bausteine im zweiten Tab "Allgemein - Teil2" ganz unten rechts nen Haken bei "Baustein schreibgeschützt"? Ja? Dann hat dir einer die Bausteine schreibgeschützt übergeben (das kann man nur bei der Bausteinbearbeitung unter Datei->Schreibgeschützt ablegen machen)

...wenn die ungeschützten nicht mehr vorliegen geht es IMHO nur noch über Quelle generieren und wieder übersetzen...


----------



## OHGN (17 Oktober 2007)

So was ähnliches hatte ich auch schon mal.
Versuch mal das Projekt mit "Speichern unter" mit einem anderen Namen abzuspeichern und schau mal ob sich die Bausteine dann bearbeiten lassen.


----------



## Fanta-Er (17 Oktober 2007)

einfach quelle generieren, fb/fc löschen ( namen behalten) quelle wiederherstellen und schon kannst wieder ändern............

soll eigentlich schutz sein ....dickes LoL an siemens.....


----------



## vierlagig (17 Oktober 2007)

OHGN schrieb:


> Versuch mal das Projekt mit "Speichern unter" mit einem anderen Namen abzuspeichern und schau mal ob sich die Bausteine dann bearbeiten lassen.



geht nich :sm13:


----------



## vierlagig (17 Oktober 2007)

Fanta-Er schrieb:


> soll eigentlich schutz sein ....dickes LoL an siemens.....



es ist ein Referenzschutz, das heißt dem normalen Anwender soll gesagt werden: "gucken ja, anfassen nich!" - anders als der knowhow-schutz - und bis er es dann umgebaut hat steht hoffentlich schon einer der Ahnung hat hinter ihm und haut ihm auf die Finger...


----------



## jabba (17 Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

ob nur der Ordner keine Schreibschutz hat ist nicht wichtig.

Gehe mal in die Eingabeauffoderung
(Oder start "Ausführen" dann Command)

dann eingeben

attrib d:\projekte\maschinexy -r /s

Das Laufwerk und Pfad musst Du natürlich auf deinen Fall anpassen.
(D:\projekter\maschinexy muss dein Projektpfad sein)


----------



## Kai (17 Oktober 2007)

Nachfolgend eine Beschreibung, wie der Schreibschutz bei Archivdateien, die auf CD oder DVD gespeichert wurden, entfernt werden kann:



> *2.* *Entfernen des Schreibschutzes bei Archivdateien, die auf einer CD bzw. DVD gespeichert wurden*
> 
> Die Archive (STEP 7 Projekte) müssen zuerst in ein Verzeichnis auf die Festplatte kopiert und entpackt werden. Anschließend ist der Schreibschutz bei den Attributen in den Eigenschaften aller Dateien zu entfernen.
> 
> ...


 
Gruß Kai


----------

